# NGRC 2018 Update



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Things are selling out at this year's convention. Here is an update:
1.The Thursday BBQ has about 25 more seats left. Price includes BBQ and all Stone Mountain Attractions with reserved Laser Show seating.
2. There are only about 10 seats each left for the Monday & Tuesday train ride trips! 
3. Tuesday's dome car, Friday's Banquet and Convention Locomotive are all 'Sold Out'
Approximately 30 garden railroads on tour Wednesday-Saturday. Large vendor hall (open to public on Friday afternoon and Saturday). Lots of clinics. Pre/post convention layout tours. Register now to not be left out!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good to see the vendor hall open two days to the public.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Our convention chairman is a vendor, so he knows some things you all desire. I think it could be a great show for all.


----------

